# don't skip the legs



## Malevolence (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## HH (Jul 25, 2012)

LMAO chopsticks


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol that looks like me cause of my bad knee. Also my genetics blessed me from birth with chicken legs lol. But hey atleast I'm funny.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 25, 2012)

Bahaha! I know some people like this... 

I have always wished my calves were bigger and it makes the whole entire leg look smaller if they aren't big so I work my legs extra to overcompensate 

My 3rd leg is very stalky and well formed. Just the first two need the extra work!


----------



## DJ21 (Jul 25, 2012)

Holy shit, i've never seen someone so disproportional.

I'm blessed with good genes so no worries there. I think my weak point is my chest, but I just have to workout in many different positions and a lot harder to get good size pecs.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 25, 2012)

Seing this so many times...just like some dudes that only do chest and arms. They look stupid on the gym and when you look at their legs just like this dude in the picture. lol...


----------



## 69nites (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't know how anyone can skip legs. Deadlift is my favorite lift.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 25, 2012)

Duhhh! Its so these guys can fit in their skinny jeans. Get with the times Mal!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 25, 2012)

Who skips legs? I don't think you can claim to be a legit MeatHead if you don't train legs...


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 25, 2012)

That's pretty bad when your bi's are bigger then your quads. 

Growing up I hated my legs. I always had these thick tree trunk legs and huge calves and then i had this skinny upper body. For a long time I didn't do much leg work just because I wanted to even out. Just wish my upper body would of been as stocky as my lower. I have weird genetics. Thank god for steroids lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 25, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Seing this so many times...just like some dudes that only do chest and arms. They look stupid on the gym and when you look at their legs just like this dude in the picture. lol...


lol looks like mine ha ha,i have the hardest time getting my legs to grow,if i could get them to,maybe i could get to that 295-300 im hoping for lol


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol i see so many guys like this it aint even funny, it gives me this urge or running upp and tackling the shit outta then to see how they fold. I had kids question me on why i am working out legs, since they are huge already... I just laugh at them.


----------



## DF (Jul 25, 2012)

lol, chicken legs


----------



## 63Vette (Jul 25, 2012)

I love leg day. It is the only day when I seriously want to cry and throw up. Whenever I finish I feel amazing... it is the most intense day I have. Legs is your largest muscle group and therefore your fat burning secret. By the way men, as you get older your legs with usually lose muscle mass so get a jump on the future bros and build a strong foundation while you can. Besides.... chicks dig muscular legs.... especially when they are sitting on them and lean back and grab a big ass rock hard quad!

Vette


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 25, 2012)

I prefer when they lean back and grab my rock hard cock but quads will do I guess


----------



## gfunky (Jul 25, 2012)

Friends don't let friends wear rediculas black socks pulled all the way up to hide we don't have any calves LOL


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 25, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> I prefer when they lean back and grab my rock hard cock but quads will do I guess


lol.......


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 25, 2012)

69nites said:


> I don't know how anyone can skip legs. Deadlift is my favorite lift.



absofuckinglutely


----------



## gfunky (Jul 25, 2012)

69nites said:


> I don't know how anyone can skip legs. Deadlift is my favorite lift.



Deadlifts are more posterior chain than legs.  Now if you had said squat you would have had my vote for pure awesome!!  LOL


----------



## 69nites (Jul 25, 2012)

If he ever did deads his legs would not look like that. 

Deads work your legs just fine.


----------



## gfunky (Jul 25, 2012)

69nites said:


> If he ever did deads his legs would not look like that.
> 
> Deads work your legs just fine.



Well looking at it like that it really gives most of your body a workout and deads are definitely an awesome lift!


----------



## 69nites (Jul 25, 2012)

gfunky said:


> Well looking at it like that it really gives most of your body a workout and deads are definitely an awesome lift!


Yep. People say squats are king but there is nothing that puts mass on me like heavy deads!

I do love squats too tho.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 25, 2012)

This has always been my ultimate fear, which is why I train legs like a mad man.  It looks SO FUCKING STUPID and many girls will laugh at a guy like that.

In fact, I was in a bar a few days ago with a buddy (no drinking for me though contest prep  ), and one girl that came up and hit on me said she had to give me the leg test...I was like What the hell is that?  She then proceeded to grab my quads and explained it was to see if they matched my upper body LOL...needless to say she was impressed.  Then of course I had to tell her I had a f*cking fiance when she invited me over 

Moral of the story: train legs hard, and don't get married


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 25, 2012)

63Vette said:


> I love leg day. It is the only day when I seriously want to cry and throw up. Whenever I finish I feel amazing... it is the most intense day I have. Legs is your largest muscle group and therefore your fat burning secret. By the way men, as you get older your legs with usually lose muscle mass so get a jump on the future bros and build a strong foundation while you can. Besides.... chicks dig muscular legs.... especially when they are sitting on them and lean back and grab a big ass rock hard quad!
> 
> Vette


my dad at 89 years old had to be put in a home not because of his mind but because he could not stand... thats why i hammer legs, well 1 of the reasons


----------



## gfunky (Jul 25, 2012)

69nites said:


> Yep. People say squats are king but there is nothing that puts mass on me like heavy deads!
> 
> I do love squats too tho.




I say they share the thrown as they are both needed and both pure awesomeness that make one hooge!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 25, 2012)

I always skipped legs after highschool I hated doing them . I pay for it now its the weakest part  by volume I would say. Besides deep squats and the leg press machine, what would ya's say works the best overall for strength and size I would say lunges ?


----------



## Hurt (Jul 25, 2012)

Squats, front squats, hack squats, lunges, leg press, straight leg deadlift, glute ham raises

Do these and you shall grow


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 25, 2012)

some of that may be genetics.  his calves are skinny as hell bit quads look like they may be ok.  but yeah, funny shit.


----------



## 63Vette (Jul 25, 2012)

He is what we used to call a "curl monkey". Genetics be damned you have to bring it all along with some symmetry! If I have an area lagging I hit that area extra hard....

And don't forget the glutes fellas.... kneeling ham curls, glute kickbacks (yes, the butt blaster), weighted lunges, squats, leg press, quad extentions, calf raises, seated calf raises.... damn... makes me want to go do legs!


----------



## Jezebel (Jul 26, 2012)

My calves are bigger than his......


----------



## RacerX (Jul 28, 2012)

I often wonder about big guys with small calves, a lot of them claim to work out their calves so much, but for some reason I have a hard time believing all of them. No doubt some guys have a genetic issue with calves, but maybe they just don't work calves like they do arms. I think some guys skip legs so that they can do twice as much upperbody, and its no wonder why their upper bodies are so big. But for me, my muscles are for performance so I would never neglect my legs.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 28, 2012)

Lower and Back day is my fav, bench is gay!


----------



## beasto (Jul 28, 2012)

Hahhaha Damn fool has NO LEGS...NO CALVES..looks like he skipped leg's for years!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 28, 2012)

69nites said:


> Yep. People say squats are king but there is nothing that puts mass on me like heavy deads!
> 
> I do love squats too tho.



Squats put on more bro!

You unrack, walked out balance and stabilizing the weight then decent before you bring it up, to pull is to pull off the ground.

Both are the best for legs adding some heavy GM's and Glute Ham Raises.

I have heard something like deads give a bigger test boost.

For me heavy lower, heavy back work like rows and heavy bench then the rest is reps but being injury training like this isn't happening.

I pull but bench on machine and squat but I do barbell zerchers and looking into a Safety Squat Bar.


----------

